# Finally My First Rabbit! GRAPHIC IMAGES!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Got a nice 3/4 size rabbit this morning with my Titan Hunter Slingshot. I waited for about 40 minutes in some cover above a rabbit warren. Saw plenty of rabbits but most kept popping out of range. Finally saw this one chase another rabbit over just 12 meters infront of me. I drew back, aimed and fired. "Thwack!" The 8mm steel ball smacked the rabbit right in the side of the head. The shot was back from the eye but just infront of the ear, right in the brain. The ball penetrated deep into the rabbits skull and put it out in seconds with only a couple seconds of nerves. The bands were .6 sumeike with a 20/15 taper. Thanks for reading.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks tasty, plenty of speed and power from that setup.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

blindshooter said:


> Looks tasty, plenty of speed and power from that setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely mate, touching 320FPS on a good day, cold day around 280FPS.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot keep at them 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Nice shot keep at them
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thanks mate????


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great work and clean shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BBQED rabbit


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

msturm said:


> Great work and clean shooting!


Thanks mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> BBQED rabbit


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pigeonharvesting (Oct 1, 2020)

nice. lot of damage for 8mm! ive been using 10/11mm steel. cool.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

pigeonharvesting said:


> nice. lot of damage for 8mm! ive been using 10/11mm steel. cool.


Yeah these balls have to be moving very very quick for it to kill game. I've had pass throughs on pigeons with this setup. 10/11mm steel is killing by blunt force trauma to the head/body vitals. 8mm steel kills due to its penetration purposes. I love it being it has an extremely flat trajectory up to 20m plus so easy to aim for distance and I love the speed you get from it. First saw Chris Graffin using it on his Youtube channel 'Catapult Carnage'. You have to do a decent amount of practice if you're thinking about taking game with 8mm because shot placement is key.


----------



## pigeonharvesting (Oct 1, 2020)

im a newbie. been struggling with ott. i can get decent enough accuracy with ttf but only with a narrow fork gap (42mm at the moment[wasp wolf]) on target or within 1inch, recently mostly half a inch if not exact. ill have to order some 0.6 next and practice with 8mm. only started with 10/11mm from watching wayne martin "cattyshack" on youtube. probably a bit overkill as im mostly hunting pigeon at short range at around 15m right down to 5m sometimes. cutting a 20/15 with gzk 0.80 lost a lot of power!, dont know why, back to 23/18 taper.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AUSSIE4 said:


> pigeonharvesting said:
> 
> 
> > nice. lot of damage for 8mm! ive been using 10/11mm steel. cool.
> ...


Yes, hence the reason I bought lots of 5/16" (8mm).

I can get about 285+ fps using single 3050's, it shoots flat as heck out to about 25 yards, and will take down anything I go after as I really don't hunt much fur, but go after mainly Starlings, Pigeons and like size pest.

wll


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

pigeonharvesting said:


> im a newbie. been struggling with ott. i can get decent enough accuracy with ttf but only with a narrow fork gap (42mm at the moment[wasp wolf]) on target or within 1inch, recently mostly half a inch if not exact. ill have to order some 0.6 next and practice with 8mm. only started with 10/11mm from watching wayne martin "cattyshack" on youtube. probably a bit overkill as im mostly hunting pigeon at short range at around 15m right down to 5m sometimes. cutting a 20/15 with gzk 0.80 lost a lot of power!, dont know why, back to 23/18 taper.


Nothing wrong with shooting TTF mate! That's what Gamekeeper John shoots basically all of the time. Nothing wrong with using big steel too, gives more room for error whether it be you or the temperature or bands etc.. These shots have to be very precise with 8mm steel. Head and neck shots are the only true shots. I have shot pigeons through the chest but sometimes it takes them around 4 secs before they're dead with 8mm steel, whereas 11 or 10mm steel/lead would put them out in seconds. Wayne Martin is a very experienced shooter and offers great advice. I used to shoot 11mm steel and would use .80 sheshou with a 25/20 taper. 20/15 is very light for that setup and you may find a 25/20 taper might be better than the 23/18 taper.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

wll said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > pigeonharvesting said:
> ...


Yeah nice mate! I think I've been using 8mm steel for close to a year now and loving it so much that I don't think I'll ever switch back. Plus 8mm steel is a lot cheaper than the other steels so if you're on a budget it is also a great round. I love shooting Starlings, Indian Myna birds, Blackbirds piegons etc. I'm hoping to take a lot more rabbits down the track too!


----------



## pigeonharvesting (Oct 1, 2020)

my wasp "stinger" arrived and for some reason im really good with ott now! with the stinger anyway. i changed to 25/20 but 23/18 seems enough for the gzk black anti-cold .80 has very heavy draw!
what thickness would you recommend for 8mm steel in cold conditions? at the moment its hovering around 10°c (England). 
catapult carnage recommends up to 0.72. im thinking of ordering some 0.65 Sumeike or 0.70???? (with 20/15 taper). 
he said there is more consistant accuracy with a lighter draw, want to practice with 8mm now!????


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

pigeonharvesting said:


> my wasp "stinger" arrived and for some reason im really good with ott now! with the stinger anyway. i changed to 25/20 but 23/18 seems enough for the gzk black anti-cold .80 has very heavy draw!
> what thickness would you recommend for 8mm steel in cold conditions? at the moment its hovering around 10°c (England).
> catapult carnage recommends up to 0.72. im thinking of ordering some 0.65 Sumeike or 0.70 (with 20/15 taper).
> he said there is more consistant accuracy with a lighter draw, want to practice with 8mm now!


I've been using the .6 sumeike in -3 degrees celsius and seems to be fine. I try keep the bands in my hand to keep them warm when walking around looking for something. Get what you think will work though. I haven't tried .65 or .7 so I couldn't help sorry.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats a nice rabbit good shotting


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Got Bands said:


> thats a nice rabbit good shotting


Thanks for reading


----------



## pigeonharvesting (Oct 1, 2020)

My first 8mm hunt. Setup was: Sheshou .80, 25/20 taper. Around 28 yards, I dont think I could repeat this shot. It was a head shot. I've read you can eat coot, so I've saved the breast in my freezer. I assumed I'd miss, but I got a head shot. 
I thought .80 would be no good for 8mm. Though it was a bit cold 2-3°c. 
I've noticed shooting tin cans 8mm vs 10mm and the 8mm goes straight through, usually through both sides, were as 10mm can pierce one side, it mostly puts a huge dent into it at 10-12 yards.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

pigeonharvesting said:


> My first 8mm hunt. Setup was: Sheshou .80, 25/20 taper. Around 28 yards, I dont think I could repeat this shot. It was a head shot. I've read you can eat coot, so I've saved the breast in my freezer. I assumed I'd miss, but I got a head shot.
> I thought .80 would be no good for 8mm. Though it was a bit cold 2-3°c.
> I've noticed shooting tin cans 8mm vs 10mm and the 8mm goes straight through, usually through both sides, were as 10mm can pierce one side, it mostly puts a huge dent into it at 10-12 yards.


Thats good mate and you would want to hope you can repeat the shot! After all, most clean kills are headshots.


----------

